
Map of Computing Architectures for AWS - kristianp
https://moca.computingarchitectures.com/en/~hello-world/
======
jackgill
This is some of the most insightful high-level thinking about AWS services
that I've seen. No taxonomy is perfect, but this is invaluable for gaining a
panoramic perspective on the vast sprawl of AWS.

~~~
FigmentEngine
author here, thank you! feedback very welcome! As you say taxonomies are hard,
and applying them is somewhat difficult as well!

------
stepstop
I don’t know if the categories are the same that I would choose, but then
again— I don’t know if I could get it down to that few categories. it’s a
great attempt at mapping them all, congrats!

~~~
FigmentEngine
author here, thank you! I tried to distill everything down to some kind of
fundamental of computing architeture - hopefully the three (data, exec, move)
make sense, I originally called them "data, compute, messaging" but the last
two terms are have too much baggage..

------
pieteradejong
Fantastic work. I love how the url is "hello-world".

~~~
FigmentEngine
author here, thank you! homage to the K&R experience of showing something new,
even if the subject matter is very different.

------
FigmentEngine
author here, happy to answer any questions..

~~~
unixhero
Hi!

Is this hand made or have you written this in a code and generated the
visualization? In any case, great work!

